# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Art Handler, Maquette Fine Art Services, NYC

## Chris Barber

Maquette is interested in adding exceedingly talented technicians to our highly reputable crew. This is an opportunity to join a unique group of individuals that comprise a very strong, talented team.

Responsibilities
Suitable handling of art objects of all mediums.

Appropriate packing methods and knowledge of materials.

Preparation of paperwork including bills of lading, labeling, condition reports, etc.

Loading and strapping trucks for safe transportation.

Installing in residences and commercial spaces.

Ability to lift 75lbs.

Some overtime / weekend hours.


Requirements
3 to 5 years minimum experience

Self motivated while being able to work within a team environment.

Installation experience in a variety of environments.

Experience interacting with clients in person.

Ability to drive 16 - 24 box trucks in NYC and surrounding regions.

Current NY State drivers license in good standing (CDL a plus)


How to Apply

Please send a resume and cover letter to info@maquettefas.com. Qualified candidates only. No phone calls please.

----------

